# Liquid Fertilizer



## Home Work Pro (Dec 9, 2008)

Morning all,

I have about 2.5 acre of grass to cut and maintain at my home in NE Ohio.

This year I purchased a Fimco tow sprayer and used it to apply a 3 way weed killler from Lesco which worked great.:thumbup:

What I'd like to know is what kind of liquid fertilizer is working well for you.

This is only for my residence so a home made concoction would be fine. 

Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## nlgutters (Dec 18, 2007)

Dont know the answer but will tell you i have the same size lawn and i used to fertilize it my self. It would cost me about $250 now i hire trugreen to do it and its $130 and i do nothing and it comes in a lot better.


----------

